# Garlic/Ginger/Curry Dip



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

Spicy but wonderful with apple or pear slices and fresh vegetable sticks.

FRY:  2 Tbs EVOO and 2 tsp Madras style curry powder

GRIND:  5 cloves garlic, 1 walnut-size piece fresh peeled ginger, juice of   one lime.

MIX: 8 oz lowfat plain yogurt adn 1/4 cup mayo

Fold all incredients together and chill.


----------



## MJ (Jan 26, 2005)

I love to use curry powder. Thanks Norgeskog. I will try this very soon. Maybe this sunday for the big game.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 26, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> I love to use curry powder. Thanks Norgeskog. I will try this very soon. Maybe this sunday for the big game.



That might even taste good on lefse or flatbrød


----------



## MJ (Jan 26, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> MJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thats a good idea norgeskog! I bet that would taste great on lefse!


----------

